# Laparoscopic Control of Hemorrhage of the Omentum



## mgord (Mar 16, 2016)

Our general surgeon was called for an Intra-Op Consult during a Lap Vaginal Hysterectomy. I'm looking at using 49329 but am not sure what to compare this to for pricing. Please help! Thanks!!

On entering the operating room, the patient was stable under general anesthesia. Supraumbilical as well as two 5-mm lateral ports were in the abdomen. Abdomen was insufflated to 15mmHg. I gowned and gloved. Inspection of the omentum revealed area of hematoma and bright red bleeding. It as not significant as the clips control most of the bleeding. I elevated the omentum to look posteriorly. There was evidence of small hematoma, but was non-expanding. I then laid the omentum back in its normal anatomic position. There was a pulsating omental vessel running right into the area that had been bleeding. There was still small oozing area from deep within the area of hematoma which was controlled with cautery. The area was irrigated and all bleeding noted to be stopped. The adjacent transverse colon was inspected and noted to be intact without serosal change. Final check for hemostasis was made and noted to be satisfactory. At this point, I scrubbed out and Dr. ____ completed the procedure. This patient was stable at that time I left the operating room. There were no specimens sent for my portion of the case. Total blood loss for my portion of the case was less than 10 mL.


----------

